# What pushchair/pram or travel system have you bought or you have for your baby?



## Midnight-blue

Hi, Just wondering what pushchair/pram or travel system have you bought or you have for your baby?

And what made you choose the one you have ?

Maybe some pictures too ?

M xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm getting the Graco Sterling I Love My Bear Travel System.

Just fell in love with it when I saw it, and good price too, only £179.
https://images.productserve.com/preview/1270/104568674.jpg


----------



## lynne192

when i was pregnant with my angel casey we were planning on buying a mamma and pappa's 3D pram, which i tried in store and really liked it, sadly our baby passed away before we could get to meet him/her or buy casey anything.


----------



## Zebra Stars

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...tro-Tour-Travel-System-in-Ziggy-Zebra(0028424)

i have this one


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

https://i44.tinypic.com/2edmaa8.jpg


----------



## aob1013

We have the Bugaboo Bee Plus, ticked all our boxes x


----------



## Jayandbabygir

I have an icandy peach for kayla. Its lovely would recommend to anyone! So easy to push, nice and light, she looks so comfy in it aswell which is one of the main things for me.

Xx


----------



## stephx

I got a Quinny Buzz 3 :) 

Its the only one that my OH actually liked...:dohh: lol

xx


----------



## Sarah10

We got the Graco quattro, its a travel system but also includes the carrycot so baby can lie flat x


----------



## Lauraxamy

rainbows_x said:


> I'm getting the Graco Sterling I Love My Bear Travel System.
> 
> Just fell in love with it when I saw it, and good price too, only £179.
> https://images.productserve.com/preview/1270/104568674.jpg

I have one very similar to this, we paid £200. Thought it was also a good price and I thought it was cuteee.


----------



## NokiaPurple16

ive got Silver Cross Classic Sleepover one.. travel system.. it is amazing :) i love love love it! xx


----------



## Jemma_x

When i was pregnant i bought a silvercross 3d, since then ive been through 4 other prams and now have a bugaboo gecko. I wish id shopped around more and made sure i was 100% happy with the pram i got as it would have saved me alot of money


----------



## Embo

Ive got the britax visio its ace, light and easy to change from pram to pushchair x


----------



## aimee_1691

were getting the mothercare my4 in hide and seek (green)


----------



## veganmum2be

i've already got mine :dohh: my mum bought it of a friend

and its a Tako natalia in grey.
sooo love it! and its quite unique...dont see many :D


----------



## bbyno1

i have the hauck speedtravel system in baby blue..
kind of wish i just got a black one now tho even tho it looks lovely:)x


----------



## tashaclaire

I have got the cosatto budi.

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_0_10751_-1__74247_10001_

It is sooo lovely in real life! I also bought the maxi cosi cabriofix to clip on to the pram. 

Very pleased! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## aimee_1691

tasha what colours your car seat, i got crystal black


----------



## MrsEngland

Its way too early for me to have actually bought a pram but i know which i want. The mamas and papas pramette in mimi (i think thats what its called) but its black with white polka dots and a cream trim. Its so pretty!


----------



## aimee_1691

MrsEngland said:


> Its way too early for me to have actually bought a pram but i know which i want. The mamas and papas pramette in mimi (i think thats what its called) but its black with white polka dots and a cream trim. Its so pretty!

its gorgeous !! i would of had this one but i needed one with air tyres because of the stairs outside my apartment, theres quite alot and they are such a pian in the bum lol


----------



## rubixcyoob.

We have an Emmaljunga one, you don't see many so its quite unique :)
It is basically this one, same colours and everything, only different wheels.




 



Attached Files:







emmaljunga_edge_duo_combi_12816_bright_blue.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tashaclaire

I got the mystic brown. It's lovely! Are you getting the base for the car seat?


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

We've got the Mama's & Papa's Pliko Pramette.. Love it!
 



Attached Files:







25521_1408342926194_1161061396_31231841_5281870_n.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 14









25521_1408342966195_1161061396_31231842_6117525_n.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 15


----------



## stephx

Slightly off topic butt where are all the preg girls storing their prams?? Ive got mine folded up in the nursery but im worried cause its bad luck aint it??

xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

stephx said:


> Slightly off topic butt where are all the preg girls storing their prams?? Ive got mine folded up in the nursery but im worried cause its bad luck aint it??
> 
> xx

I've got mine at OH's mums.. Me and OH live with my mum & dad but we're moving into our own place next week and if LO isn't here by the time we move in that's where it will be staying intill she is here!


----------



## stephx

KayleighJayne said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic butt where are all the preg girls storing their prams?? Ive got mine folded up in the nursery but im worried cause its bad luck aint it??
> 
> xx
> 
> I've got mine at OH's mums.. Me and OH live with my mum & dad but we're moving into our own place next week and if LO isn't here by the time we move in that's where it will be staying intill she is here!Click to expand...

Hmm I might move mine to someone elses house then, OH thinks im crazy for worrying about it :(

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i dont believe having a pram in the house is going to bring bad luck.
its just a pram. metal and fabric. it cant bring bad luck. lol.

however my mum wouldn't let me have mine at my flat because of that, so she has it at hers.


----------



## leoniebabey

I have the petite star dot
which is this .. 
https://i39.tinypic.com/rwnxih.jpg

with this carrycot that fits on top
https://i41.tinypic.com/15fhoap.jpg

I LOVE it, and it wasn't really expensive! I didnt want a travel system with just the carseat as i dont think they should be in those all day and wanted a lie flat one and this seemed perfect :happydance:


----------



## aimee_1691

tashaclaire said:


> I got the mystic brown. It's lovely! Are you getting the base for the car seat?

ahhh!
well ive been looking on ebay at the easybas but they go for like £50/55 so i would rather put the extra £20 to get a brand new one than spend £50 on a 2nd hand one but i do want one but i havent even got my pram yet so it wont be til the end of pregnancy if i do ! i was really hoping id be able to pick up a cheap 2nd hand one. are you getting one?


----------



## tashaclaire

I was looking on ebay at them also. I'd rather have a brand new one than spend £50! I did put an ad on gumtree asking for a cheap one, a lady came back to me wanting £65 second hand!! No way! I'm in and out of the car a lot so I think I will get one. Need to try one in the car first to see if it fits!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

https://catalog.sears.ca/wcsstore/MasterCatalog/images/catalog/66/54/323066547_1_244.jpg

I got the graco travel system.
its super nice and has a one handed fold down so its so easy to fold and put in the car.


----------



## aimee_1691

tashaclaire said:


> I was looking on ebay at them also. I'd rather have a brand new one than spend £50! I did put an ad on gumtree asking for a cheap one, a lady came back to me wanting £65 second hand!! No way! I'm in and out of the car a lot so I think I will get one. Need to try one in the car first to see if it fits!

£65???????????????? tut they are only £75 brand new atm lol some people!!!!

yeh i do too, it should do though


----------



## princess_vix

I'm a bit of a pramaholic.
We have the urban detour which we have never used :blush:
Graco sterling manhattan(loved it)
Silvercross pop(use quite often)
Icandy apple(also use)

I cant wait to have another baby and get a new one again lol i love it!!
 



Attached Files:







urban detour.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 8









AAAAAolJoZMAAAAAAFdoRg.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 249









apple.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 5









silver-cross-pop-side.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AriannasMama

if baby is a boy we are getting this one:
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-7385632reg.jpg

if baby is a girl we are getting this one:
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-5533768reg.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

^ aww there gorgeous!


----------



## MrsEngland

aimee_1691 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Its way too early for me to have actually bought a pram but i know which i want. The mamas and papas pramette in mimi (i think thats what its called) but its black with white polka dots and a cream trim. Its so pretty!
> 
> its gorgeous !! i would of had this one but i needed one with air tyres because of the stairs outside my apartment, theres quite alot and they are such a pian in the bum lolClick to expand...

Theres quite a long waiting list for it which is a bit of a downside but i love it so much haha!


----------



## AriannasMama

leoniebabey said:


> ^ aww there gorgeous!


thanks :) i cant wait to get mine, just have to wait til the 17th to find out the gender of baby.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

mrs.stokes said:


> if baby is a boy we are getting this one:
> https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-7385632reg.jpg
> 
> if baby is a girl we are getting this one:
> https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-5533768reg.jpg

i have that girl one i love it! of course i havnt used it yet but ive played with it and its really easy to fold and not too heavy. i have the matching pack and play also


----------



## xSophieBx

Ive put a deposit on babystyle oyster. I love it :D I'd previously ruled it out though as I hated the colours and the big E on them but i found out the other day they bringing 12 colour packs out in june so went to my local babyshop to look at it and fell in love with it cos theres so many lil extras on it like the built in bug/uv net and extendable hood etc, so ive ordered the purple & black 1! As the new 1s dont have the ugly E on them either. Im getting the carrycot and pushchair and then a maxi cosi carseat. Just hope its definately in the shop on time now hehe x


----------



## ~RedLily~

ive got the icandy cherry in mulberry. from playing around with it i love it. im storing mine in the caravan atm just so its out of the way, im not superstitious.


----------



## Youngling

We have this one

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...arch-_-search_suggestion-_-product_suggestion

and then we paid extra for the cot bit as well for newborns cuz that bit comes seperately.

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

xSophieBx said:


> Ive put a deposit on babystyle oyster. I love it :D I'd previously ruled it out though as I hated the colours and the big E on them but i found out the other day they bringing 12 colour packs out in june so went to my local babyshop to look at it and fell in love with it cos theres so many lil extras on it like the built in bug/uv net and extendable hood etc, so ive ordered the purple & black 1! As the new 1s dont have the ugly E on them either. Im getting the carrycot and pushchair and then a maxi cosi carseat. Just hope its definately in the shop on time now hehe x


id love one of those!! how much is it all together without the carseat
ive already bought the maxi cosi, and what other colours are they bringing out if you dont mind me being a pain


----------



## xSophieBx

Go on the babystyle website and click oyster colour packs at bottom of the page.. u can buy diff 1s if u get bored of the colour! In the shop I went to it was £216 for a plain black stroller then £50 for your choice of colour pack and then the carrycots £99 which comes plain black and its an additional £20 if you want the colour pack for it. U get a choice of black or silver chassis to. Im getting a maxi cosi car seat too.. its £15 for the adaptors 2 fit it onto the chassis which is cheap compared 2 other makes.. the icandy cherry is £30 for the carseat adaptors!


----------



## aimee_1691

its quite good i think, whats the name of the shop your getting yours from, even though you live ages away!
do they have a website? thanks for helping me


----------



## xSophieBx

Babyboodle.. I can't post links cos im a new member but search it on google. They dont have the oyster on their website thou but u could ring up and order it OR I saw it on a website called monenfant.... Google that and the womans really helpful cos i orgianally was going to buy from there cos i was emailing her but then i realised the shop down the road does it and thought it would be easier just incase i end up having the baby early and the prams still not in. Hope this helps :) What colours your fave?


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I got the Sola Grass from Mama's and Papa's!
I'm not sure how to post a pic lol.
But it's lovely. Google it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## aimee_1691

xSophieBx said:


> Babyboodle.. I can't post links cos im a new member but search it on google. They dont have the oyster on their website thou but u could ring up and order it OR I saw it on a website called monenfant.... Google that and the womans really helpful cos i orgianally was going to buy from there cos i was emailing her but then i realised the shop down the road does it and thought it would be easier just incase i end up having the baby early and the prams still not in. Hope this helps :) What colours your fave?

awww thanks for your help, bless yah!!

im just looking on them websites now, when you due then and do you know what your having?

i like the pink and black, purple and black and i like the yellow and black aswell, something about it, all the colours are nice and bright tho, im soo excited now, i just wanna buy it! lol are you buying the colour covers for the carrycot, i think i might just have the carrycot plain black although it does look lovely with colour on! x


----------



## aimee_1691

Marzipan_girl said:


> I got the Sola Grass from Mama's and Papa's!
> I'm not sure how to post a pic lol.
> But it's lovely. Google it!!! :thumbup:

it was one of my shortlisted prams! its lovely i went in the shop to look at it but i was gutted as they arent compatible with the maxi cosi cabriofix :wacko:


----------



## xSophieBx

aimee_1691 said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Babyboodle.. I can't post links cos im a new member but search it on google. They dont have the oyster on their website thou but u could ring up and order it OR I saw it on a website called monenfant.... Google that and the womans really helpful cos i orgianally was going to buy from there cos i was emailing her but then i realised the shop down the road does it and thought it would be easier just incase i end up having the baby early and the prams still not in. Hope this helps :) What colours your fave?
> 
> awww thanks for your help, bless yah!!
> 
> im just looking on them websites now, when you due then and do you know what your having?
> 
> i like the pink and black, purple and black and i like the yellow and black aswell, something about it, all the colours are nice and bright tho, im soo excited now, i just wanna buy it! lol are you buying the colour covers for the carrycot, i think i might just have the carrycot plain black although it does look lovely with colour on! xClick to expand...


Im due 6th of July but websites were saying they were due in mid june early july so i was like eek might not get it in time if the babies early and the prams delayed - which would just be my luck lol. & im having a girl... Had it confirmed at a 29week scan so I feel happier knowing I can order a girly pram lol. The woman from the shop i bought from rung babystyle whilst I was there though and said their due in early June so should be in the shop 2nd week in june. Yeh I couldnt decide between pink or purple but purples my fave colour and thought pink would just be to typical for a girl! Yep i paid the extra for the colour for the carrycot.. only cos im having a girl.. probs wouldnt of bothered if it was a boy hehe. Do u know what ur having? x


----------



## MummyGooch

Mothercare Xcursion 
https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac165/babygooch/pram.jpg


----------



## aimee_1691

xSophieBx said:


> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Babyboodle.. I can't post links cos im a new member but search it on google. They dont have the oyster on their website thou but u could ring up and order it OR I saw it on a website called monenfant.... Google that and the womans really helpful cos i orgianally was going to buy from there cos i was emailing her but then i realised the shop down the road does it and thought it would be easier just incase i end up having the baby early and the prams still not in. Hope this helps :) What colours your fave?
> 
> awww thanks for your help, bless yah!!
> 
> im just looking on them websites now, when you due then and do you know what your having?
> 
> i like the pink and black, purple and black and i like the yellow and black aswell, something about it, all the colours are nice and bright tho, im soo excited now, i just wanna buy it! lol are you buying the colour covers for the carrycot, i think i might just have the carrycot plain black although it does look lovely with colour on! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Im due 6th of July but websites were saying they were due in mid june early july so i was like eek might not get it in time if the babies early and the prams delayed - which would just be my luck lol. & im having a girl... Had it confirmed at a 29week scan so I feel happier knowing I can order a girly pram lol. The woman from the shop i bought from rung babystyle whilst I was there though and said their due in early June so should be in the shop 2nd week in june. Yeh I couldnt decide between pink or purple but purples my fave colour and thought pink would just be to typical for a girl! Yep i paid the extra for the colour for the carrycot.. only cos im having a girl.. probs wouldnt of bothered if it was a boy hehe. Do u know what ur having? xClick to expand...


oooohhhh goody lol at least its defo early june then, i dont want to feel too unorganised and im due 18th aug with another lil girl.

yeh that was my first thought about the pink and purple is different but still girly , ive got a purple stroller for my daughter.love it!! 
well ive got over a month too decide anyway! everyone has lol

i just looked at the babystyle catalogue online and the carrycot covers do look really nice, so ill see close to the time!!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

graco quattro travel system in marlowe! its fab!!


----------



## stuffymuffy

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3156651 

I really wanted the one in the conventry pattern but I didn't find out the sex and I think that it's too boy-ish. But I love the green :)


----------



## lily123

I've got the Mama's and Papa's Pliko Pramette in Polka. It's absolutely gorgeous and really light! came with the carseat and base too. Found a reallllllly good deal on ebay, i got the entire system for £100, an absolute bargain!

xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

oooohhhh goody lol at least its defo early june then, i dont want to feel too unorganised and im due 18th aug with another lil girl.

yeh that was my first thought about the pink and purple is different but still girly , ive got a purple stroller for my daughter.love it!! 
well ive got over a month too decide anyway! everyone has lol

i just looked at the babystyle catalogue online and the carrycot covers do look really nice, so ill see close to the time!![/QUOTE]


Im unorganised... I hope the prams in on time! I guess I wont be going too far to start off with anyway.. Can't wait to get it now hehe. Oh wow I didnt know the carrycot was on there just had a look.. I love it! So glad I bought the covers now.. I actually quite like the pink now..Looked abit washed out on the pic I'd seen. Oh well I can always buy the pink pack another time lol. Ive ordered the black chassis. Let me know what you end up getting!  x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

MrsEngland said:


> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Its way too early for me to have actually bought a pram but i know which i want. The mamas and papas pramette in mimi (i think thats what its called) but its black with white polka dots and a cream trim. Its so pretty!
> 
> its gorgeous !! i would of had this one but i needed one with air tyres because of the stairs outside my apartment, theres quite alot and they are such a pian in the bum lolClick to expand...
> 
> Theres quite a long waiting list for it which is a bit of a downside but i love it so much haha!Click to expand...

I Have the pliko in mimi, and it's absolutely gorgeous!! and i've never seen a better pram (i'm having a little girl - and it's perfect for a girl, goes with all the girl bits and i got the flower too).. 
i wanted one with a big bit underneath, so i don't always have to carry everything, and it had the perfect sized part... if you're getting it from the shop though (wait till they have a 10% off day - or something) and there's not a waiting list - they just say there is.. (i dunno why) - i got mine they offered me a delivery date of 2 weeks later.. (but i asked if i could pick it up closer to the time as i didn't it to get scratched or anything - especially as my mum is decorating).. 
xxxx


----------



## LolaAnn

We've got the iCandy Apple with the special edition (shiny frame).... got such a good deal and the maxi-cosi cabriofix to go with it. mines stored in the nursery cos we live up 3 floors and have a space next to the bottom of the stairs but I don't want to put it there until I'm comfy pushing bubby around in it at home lol
 



Attached Files:







appleSE6.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 9









appleSE9.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## aimee_1691

LolaAnn said:


> We've got the iCandy Apple with the special edition (shiny frame).... got such a good deal and the maxi-cosi cabriofix to go with it. mines stored in the nursery cos we live up 3 floors and have a space next to the bottom of the stairs but I don't want to put it there until I'm comfy pushing bubby around in it at home lol


love this!!!


----------



## Midnight-blue

I went into John Lewis today and had a little look. I like the Maclaren Techno XT and the bugaboo bee. but the bugaboo bee plus wasnt there to see. 

x


----------



## aob1013

Midnight-blue said:


> I went into John Lewis today and had a little look. I like the Maclaren Techno XT and the bugaboo bee. but the bugaboo bee plus wasnt there to see.
> 
> x

We have got the Bee Plus and i cannot recommend it enough! We were originally going for the Cameleon, but it was too big and bulky x


----------



## aimee_1691

whats the difference between the bee and the bee plus?


----------



## aob1013

The bee had awful wheels, was too small for a child past 1, the hood was too big .. those were the main concerns. The bee plus eliminated all those concerns, and it looks alot more stylish! x


----------



## Midnight-blue

Thanks 'dailymail' [sorry have forgotten your name!] I was hoping to see them side by side at JL but I got a rather unhelpful sale assistant telling me she couldnt help! I liked the big hoods on the bees ! x What colour is you bee?


----------



## aob1013

It's ok hun, i'm Ally :flower:

We got a black hood - just such an easy going colour! Debating on the cocoon though as they seem a waste of money! x


----------



## Midnight-blue

I agree cocoons are expensive for the amount of time baby will be in them! The foot muffs are also expensive and is it just me or do they not seem very big compared to other foot muffs I am not sure but they look like they will only fit a baby about 1 - 1/2 ?

Have you bought a foot muff for yours ? or are you going to buy a universal one ?


----------



## aob1013

We'll definately buy a Bug footmuff, just not a silly cocoon :lol: yeah know what you mean, bugaboo have always been on the small side of things xx


----------



## Midnight-blue

They are nice quality was looking at them earlier and I do like the custom ones by poshbugs on ebay x x


----------



## Windmills

I've got the M&P Ultima in Mimi, it finally came on Friday! I love love love it :cloud9: Well worth the 12 week waiting list!


----------



## aob1013

Midnight-blue said:


> They are nice quality was looking at them earlier and I do like the custom ones by poshbugs on ebay x x

Oh yeah poshbugs, they do some wonderful stuff. See i don't know what to do now :lol:

John Lewis do some lovely muffs too xx


----------



## MrsEngland

allier276 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Its way too early for me to have actually bought a pram but i know which i want. The mamas and papas pramette in mimi (i think thats what its called) but its black with white polka dots and a cream trim. Its so pretty!
> 
> its gorgeous !! i would of had this one but i needed one with air tyres because of the stairs outside my apartment, theres quite alot and they are such a pian in the bum lolClick to expand...
> 
> Theres quite a long waiting list for it which is a bit of a downside but i love it so much haha!Click to expand...
> 
> I Have the pliko in mimi, and it's absolutely gorgeous!! and i've never seen a better pram (i'm having a little girl - and it's perfect for a girl, goes with all the girl bits and i got the flower too)..
> i wanted one with a big bit underneath, so i don't always have to carry everything, and it had the perfect sized part... if you're getting it from the shop though (wait till they have a 10% off day - or something) and there's not a waiting list - they just say there is.. (i dunno why) - i got mine they offered me a delivery date of 2 weeks later.. (but i asked if i could pick it up closer to the time as i didn't it to get scratched or anything - especially as my mum is decorating)..
> xxxxClick to expand...

We have an outlet store near us so i'm hoping that i'll be able to get it there:thumbup:
I was kinda worried that its a girly pram and we won't know what we are having for a while yet, do you think it would be okay for a boy? If i didn't get the flower!
Did you get the carseat?
Kinda odd that they say there is a waiting list lol! I'm so excited to be at a point where i can order it.


----------



## misskat29

LolaAnn said:


> We've got the iCandy Apple with the special edition (shiny frame).... got such a good deal and the maxi-cosi cabriofix to go with it. mines stored in the nursery cos we live up 3 floors and have a space next to the bottom of the stairs but I don't want to put it there until I'm comfy pushing bubby around in it at home lol

Do you mind me asking how much this cost you? i really want one, but DH is not willing to pay "Loads" on a pram. But my 2 fav's are the iCandy Apple and Bugaboo Cameleon, and he's already said i can't have the later - spoil sport!


----------



## LolaAnn

misskat29 said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> We've got the iCandy Apple with the special edition (shiny frame).... got such a good deal and the maxi-cosi cabriofix to go with it. mines stored in the nursery cos we live up 3 floors and have a space next to the bottom of the stairs but I don't want to put it there until I'm comfy pushing bubby around in it at home lol
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much this cost you? i really want one, but DH is not willing to pay "Loads" on a pram. But my 2 fav's are the iCandy Apple and Bugaboo Cameleon, and he's already said i can't have the later - spoil sport!Click to expand...

you can't buy the special edition anymore but they sometimes go on ebay for 500 quid. otherwise i've seen a few brand new apples selling for 280 on ebay too :) they are heaaaaaps more in the shops hth xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

We're hopefully getting the M&P Sola in orchid, with the matching Orchid Aton carseat. I'm not too sure whether to get the carrycot for £100 extra, though, or just lie it flat, as it says you can do either...


----------



## aimee_1691

i dont know wether to buy a carrycot either for the extra 100


----------



## sophie0909uk

Im hoping to get the Babystyle Lux 3 in 1 leatherette. Gotta wait to find out what baby is then i can pick the colour, white with Blue, or white with pink :D
Its about £500 for the Chassis, Carrycot, Pushchair Seat & Carseat :)
Really fell inlove with this one. I was going to get the Icandy Peach, but when i saw the Lux I changed my mind. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







InfoMain-LuxLeatherette.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## GermanGirl

I've got the Bugaboo Cameleon

https://www.pramsrus.com/images/bugaboo/bugaboo_cameleon.jpg


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

MrsEngland said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Its way too early for me to have actually bought a pram but i know which i want. The mamas and papas pramette in mimi (i think thats what its called) but its black with white polka dots and a cream trim. Its so pretty!
> 
> its gorgeous !! i would of had this one but i needed one with air tyres because of the stairs outside my apartment, theres quite alot and they are such a pian in the bum lolClick to expand...
> 
> Theres quite a long waiting list for it which is a bit of a downside but i love it so much haha!Click to expand...
> 
> I Have the pliko in mimi, and it's absolutely gorgeous!! and i've never seen a better pram (i'm having a little girl - and it's perfect for a girl, goes with all the girl bits and i got the flower too)..
> i wanted one with a big bit underneath, so i don't always have to carry everything, and it had the perfect sized part... if you're getting it from the shop though (wait till they have a 10% off day - or something) and there's not a waiting list - they just say there is.. (i dunno why) - i got mine they offered me a delivery date of 2 weeks later.. (but i asked if i could pick it up closer to the time as i didn't it to get scratched or anything - especially as my mum is decorating)..
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have an outlet store near us so i'm hoping that i'll be able to get it there:thumbup:
> I was kinda worried that its a girly pram and we won't know what we are having for a while yet, do you think it would be okay for a boy? If i didn't get the flower!
> Did you get the carseat?
> Kinda odd that they say there is a waiting list lol! I'm so excited to be at a point where i can order it.Click to expand...

We had the ashford one near us, but they only had the pram in city scape which i didn't want.. (being fussy and having already fallen in love).. 
so i dunno if you'll be able to get it there or not, but deffo wait for one of their discount days, you can ring head office and ask (that's what we did).. 
and yeah i think it'd be fine for a boy.. 
i got the car seat off the additions website (mama's and papa's part, cause it was cheaper - not by alot like £9 or so - but they did a buy now, pay next april thing, so i'd say worth checking out there, if you could do something like that.. that way you can pay installments, and it's not got a pay back rate.. (so no intrest).. 
i dunno, how strange!! i didn't want mine till june anyway, so i didn't care if they had a waiting list, they just said, they need to get it sent in and stuff.. so let them know like 2 weeks before? maybe that's what they meant thoughhh.. 
xxxx


----------



## aob1013

Finally persuaded my OH for the Cameleon too, so we've got the Bee and Cameleon now :lol:

I have issues.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Haha, I'd love the Chameleon, and OH has offered to get it, but I don't think he realises how expensive it is 
I really wanted to get the Bee, but now I'd only be able to get the new one, and I'm not so fond of it :/


----------



## aob1013

We've got the newer Bee and it's so much better height wise - and the wheels look better! Think the Bee will be used as a quick nip to the shop kinda thing, but the Cameleon more of a 24/7 pram - who knows. But I certainly don't need both :lol:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

That's a point - I also thought the old Bee looked like it would crush any child over the age of one, whereas the new one looks a bit roomier :)


----------



## aob1013

It was so hard for me to choose either one so I just had to have both. If I find I hate one, at least I can sell it. They have great resale value. Ahhh hun go for it! X


----------



## chloe18.

I've got the Graco sterling I LOVE MY BEAR TRAVEL SYSTEM x


----------



## aimee_1691

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Fii

Bugaboo Bee! 
Its Amazing!


----------



## piglet_1984

I have a ziggy zebra graco travel system in cream and baige. it was a bargin so pleased :)


----------



## aimee_1691

still comtemplating what to buy tbh


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm getting mine in like a week from the shop!! :) yay!! xxxx


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww what you getting?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

the mama's and papa's pliko in mimi!! got the carseat and accessories already haha! :) i love it hehe. my OH isn't a big fan though (he thinks it's too girly - even though we're having a girl!) do you know which one you're getting? xxxxx


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww thats lovely . im thinking of getting the babystyle oyster in black pearl but i havent made my mind up yet,already got a maxi cosi carseat . i need to hurry up and decide lol x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

oh right.. yeah that's a nice one!! :) why'd you need to hurry? hehe! 
i quite liked the icandy one as well, but i wanted a taditional styled one with 4 equal wheels hehe!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## aimee_1691

dno really lol i had my pram at 22weeks with my daughter , i love the pliko though its gorgeous and the icandy is nice but way too overpriced x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Im having either the Mothercare spin or a o'baby zezu pramette sport! Still not decided yet! :oS


----------



## Jadelm

Just bought it today yay :D It's the O Baby Atlas Vintage in Cottage Rose, I love it so much :happydance: Already put it in a thread but saw this was an actual pram one so thought I'd do it here too!! Lol 

https://www.obaby.co.uk/product_details.php?category_id=184&item_id=1405


----------



## veganmum2be

Jadelm said:


> Just bought it today yay :D It's the O Baby Atlas Vintage in Cottage Rose, I love it so much :happydance: Already put it in a thread but saw this was an actual pram one so thought I'd do it here too!! Lol
> 
> https://www.obaby.co.uk/product_details.php?category_id=184&item_id=1405

that is a gorgeous pram!

though i have to say you are bloomin brave buying gender specific things that expencive after only a 16 week gender scan! especialy with girl lol! there was a girl on this forum not long ago, told girl at 16 weeks, told boy at 20 :shock:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jadelm

I have the receipt :) xxx

Edit: and I know they can't be 100% reliable but it was a very clear shot and he had a poke around for quite a while and he said it was clearly a girl so I'm fairly confident :) But I know what you're saying and I haven't taken it out of the box yet in case I jinx it! xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

haha yeah, i keep looking at blue things and thinking noooo! not yet lmao!! :D


----------



## Jadelm

I know it's like torture!! But I've been lucky so far cos I know loads of peoples who've had girls and been nice enough to give me their hand me downs so I've hardly actually paid for anything myself (apart from the odd pink indulgence heehee) apart from today so if the worst did happen and it had been wrong I'm not losing too much cos I can just return the stuff. My mum's a pretty sensible lady though and she was at the scan and said it HAS to be a girl after a scan like that and has allowed my spending lol so I'm trusting her motherly guidance and she can therefore get the blame if it all goes wrong!! xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

tbh it probably is right, they are rarely wrong these days, i just see it happening to me as i'm unlucky lol!! :rofl:

:D


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah you've made me all panicy now lol so me and Mum got the pictures out again and compared them to some online and it's just SO clear I would be really really surprised if it was wrong!! Poor baby if it is a boy cos he certainly isn't gonna have much to boast about :haha: but yeah I could see it happening to me as well with my luck so the stroller is staying in the box for the next 2 weeks :D xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

aimee_1691 said:


> dno really lol i had my pram at 22weeks with my daughter , i love the pliko though its gorgeous and the icandy is nice but way too overpriced x

Aww :) you were organised last timee! :thumbup: hehe.. i love the pliko, but i wanted one with seperate handles and stuff that's why i went for it..
and yeah the icandy is a bit overpriced.. and some days i find it a bit confusing :blush:
xxxx


----------



## aimee_1691

ive just ordered my carrycot today and ill be pre-ordering my pram in 2 weeks, ive gone for the babystyle oyster x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

aimee_1691 said:


> ive just ordered my carrycot today and ill be pre-ordering my pram in 2 weeks, ive gone for the babystyle oyster x

awww you've finally decided!! :) that'll be nicee!! xxxxx


----------



## aob1013

I couldn't justify having a Bugaboo Bee and Cameleon, so we have taken back the Bee and kept the Cameleon :haha: 

Just ordered my matching footmuff so i am sooo excited now! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe!! aww thedailymail i was a bit jelous of the fact you were getting two hehe! but i couldn't find a reason why i needed two either, so i had to just stick to one!!
xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

awh it must have been sad taking a pram back.

i have mine, its a tako, quite rare i think, its gorgeous but so bulky and beleive it or not doesn't fold down lol, so i am going to buy another, a lightweight stroller just for car and taxis! cant decide which though!


----------



## samface182

i got given a red quinny buzz. i love it. it looks brand new and has saved me so much money :)
xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

Pilko pramette in mimi, complete with carseat & all the accessories :cloud9:
i really hope they were sure of her being a girl at my scan! :haha:


----------



## samface182

Gracey&bump said:


> Pilko pramette in mimi, complete with carseat & all the accessories :cloud9:
> i really hope they were sure of her being a girl at my scan! :haha:

i LOVE the mimi one. if i didnt get given my quinny i would have bought that one :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

samface182 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> Pilko pramette in mimi, complete with carseat & all the accessories :cloud9:
> i really hope they were sure of her being a girl at my scan! :haha:
> 
> i LOVE the mimi one. if i didnt get given my quinny i would have bought that one :)Click to expand...

i'm in love with it :cloud9:


----------



## aob1013

Oh my, the Mimi is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

omg!! grace that's the one i've got with all the accessories too!! :shock: hehe
xxxx


----------



## aimee_1691

yeh i finally decided it was between the oyster or the cosatto budi in cherry, but i went for the oyster because of the changeable colour packs and plus i can fit a kid sit board to it for my daughter.

the mimi is so gorgeous ,i fell in love with it when i first saw it , sooo girly and cute!

and aww ally uve taken your bee back? at least you can get more use out of the cameleon then 

wheres everyone keeping there prams? in your house or someone elses house and have u put it up yet or is it still in the box xx


----------



## aimee_1691

ally what colour cameleon (sp?) have u got?


----------



## aob1013

Yeah took my Bee back :(

To be honest though, there really was no point in having both, we couldn't afford to have both, and we would end up not using one, so yes the Bee went back home :(

xx


----------



## aob1013

aimee_1691 said:


> ally what colour cameleon (sp?) have u got?

It's all in Black with a matching Black footmuff eeee :happydance:


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww! sounds lovely :)

and yeh i agree, theres no point have £1200 worth of pushchairs if you aren't going to get the use form both :)


----------



## aob1013

:haha:

Yeah it was just me being a spoilt brat tbh! x


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww bless lollll

that money can always be used to buy other baby things 

have u got much left to buy? x


----------



## aob1013

aimee_1691 said:


> awwww bless lollll
> 
> that money can always be used to buy other baby things
> 
> have u got much left to buy? x

Absolutely nothing! 

Nearer the time i'll buy some more nappies, cotton wool etc etc. But yep everything has been bought. Just ordered my Yummy Mummy bag aswell so i am sooo excited, it's so pretty i might just use it as a nice bag before he comes :haha:

How about you? 

xxx


----------



## aimee_1691

awww you are so organised, i need to get a wiggle on with things lol

i still have a few bits to get , nothing major, apart from my pushchair which ive pre-ordered because they don't bring the new colours out until next month.

and i lovveeee yummy mummy changing bags,gorgeous aren't they? which one have you got?

i haven't got mine yet so i might get a one :happydance:


----------



## aob1013

I know you have probably already said, but which pram did you go for? Sorry i am such a pram perv - i love them all :haha:

It's all pink with a pink apple on the front and flowers in the background :cloud9:

When it all comes i'll get a picture with it all set up!


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww good,sounds lovely!!!!!

and omg!! im the exact same , if i know someones had a baby im like awww, how much did he/she weigh and erm..what pram do you have lol they must think im a right weirdo lol

ive gone for the babystyle oyster in purple and black (the one pictured)

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/product...pice-up-your-babystyle-oyster-buggy/2370.html

and the black pearl carrycot, i think i might buy the colour opack for the carrycot though when it comes out next month https://www.sobaby.co.uk/baby-style-oyster-black-pearl-carrycot.html?source=googleps

ive got the maxi-cosi cabriofix in crystal black aswell xx


----------



## veganmum2be

anyone got ideas for a lightweight stroller? nothing appeals :(


----------



## aob1013

aimee_1691 said:


> awwww good,sounds lovely!!!!!
> 
> and omg!! im the exact same , if i know someones had a baby im like awww, how much did he/she weigh and erm..what pram do you have lol they must think im a right weirdo lol
> 
> ive gone for the babystyle oyster in purple and black (the one pictured)
> 
> https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/product...pice-up-your-babystyle-oyster-buggy/2370.html
> 
> and the black pearl carrycot, i think i might buy the colour opack for the carrycot though when it comes out next month https://www.sobaby.co.uk/baby-style-oyster-black-pearl-carrycot.html?source=googleps
> 
> ive got the maxi-cosi cabriofix in crystal black aswell xx

How come i never saw these babystyle prams?!! They are gorgeous, you must be sooo excited :cloud9:

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

veganmum2be said:


> anyone got ideas for a lightweight stroller? nothing appeals :(

petits star zia?


----------



## aimee_1691

veganmum2be said:


> anyone got ideas for a lightweight stroller? nothing appeals :(

petite star zia?


----------



## aimee_1691

and i dnt know hun, i didnt know they where bringing out new colours until last month, i had saw the old colours beforehand and i hated then but i love all the new colours :)
yep i am, i cant wait. if money wasnt an issue though i would have gone for the cameleon black special edition  but im happy with the one ive chose ....for now lol i had 5 pushchairs with my daughter lol x


----------



## veganmum2be

ah i looked at it, but i dont like it :( lol


----------



## aimee_1691

okay hun, its really nice in the flesh though and has a wide seat, which you dont find often!

i have a mamas n papas luna mix for my daughter which i absolutely adore, it isnt a heavy pushchair but i dont know if this is the type you are looking for, do u mean a typical type stroller like a maclaren or something a bit more stylish and funky?


----------



## veganmum2be

just a stroller, cos i have my big pram, but its too big to go in car and taxis etc.
so just need a stroller thing that lies right back for newborn, it wont be used as much as my main one so dont wanna spend a load really.

its so hard choosing!


----------



## aimee_1691

okay then, i think this one is really cute and this picture doesn't do it justice at all 
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Strollers/Storm-Stroller-Ziggy-Zebra(0076730)


----------



## veganmum2be

awh yeah i like that, could buy the matching acessories to go with it..
hmm! that is a possibility! :D


----------



## aimee_1691

i have seen it in the flesh in store and it is gorgeous, dont think it shows on the pictures but there are lil dangly toys that come with it that clip onto the hood and the liner is removeable, it is adorable x


----------



## aimee_1691

oh and it says that if you buy the stroller you get the footmuff free!!!! click on the green multibuy button


----------



## veganmum2be

oh yeah! i like, i'm down south visiting my dad soon, i hope his local babies r us store is better than my local one, i went in mine and it was crap! but might have a look at this zebra one, its groovy :D


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww bless!! it is! and let me know if you get it hun or if you find another :) x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:hers mine ive got the seat uni aswel 4 it but thats in my dads cos ive got no were 4 it i loveee it sooooo muchhhhhh:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0019.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 20









Photo-0020.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MissMamma

I Totally Want That Pram Danielle It Really Is Gorgeous But It's Soooo Expensive :shock:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i orded mine when i was 16 weeks so the price was cheeper mine was

pram with seat unit-500
carry cot -100 they lowed the price cos i was a bit cheeky ha
car seat 115
car seat clips 15
parasol 30
parasol clip 15 

god that does ad upp didnt relise £775 an thats without the footmuff an maching bag its worth evey penny tho


----------



## xdaniellexpx

they have gone up 10% now aswel


----------



## MissMamma

Yikes! I'm Getting Mine Bought For Me By OH's Mother But Don't Think I Could Convince Her To Spend That Much! I Can't Wait To Get One Though But I'm Gna Have To Wait, She's Real Superstitious And Wont Let Me Have One Til Like 35 Weeks!!! O Well I Can Still Window Shop!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

why dont u c how much she will pay max an u pay the rest thats what i did but my dad just ended up getting me it in the end hehe. i orded mine at 16 weeks and it never came till i was 30 weeks quite a waiting list as only a few places sell them


----------



## nightkd

We got the Chicco Cortina, we messed with loads of different strollers in the shops (I was set on the Quinny Buzz 3 for ages, but test drove it and really disliked it as it felt very clumsy and heavy..) and that was the one that we both liked best!

x


----------



## aimee_1691

wow , they have quinny's in america? lol

is the chicco cortina a travel system or a lie flat pram because when i google it pictures of two different kind of prams came up


----------



## xSophieBx

thedailymail said:


> I know you have probably already said, but which pram did you go for? Sorry i am such a pram perv - i love them all :haha:
> 
> It's all pink with a pink apple on the front and flowers in the background :cloud9:
> 
> When it all comes i'll get a picture with it all set up!

Where did u order that one from? I saw one second hand on ebay but can't find them brand new newhere! Thankyou :) I just need to get my changing bag sorted now hehe x


----------



## lilbumpblue

*Fellow 'Pram Perv' here lol!*


----------



## aimee_1691

lilbumpblue said:


> *Fellow 'Pram Perv' here lol!*

me too :) anyone else want show theirs?????


----------



## lilbumpblue

Mothercare spin for us we think!


----------



## Malibu-x

i bought the bebe confort loola its brill its a travel system so easy to push, put up and dwn and looks good too... have a look on ebay some are going for great bargains. x


----------



## Jayde1991

This is the one we have at the moment
https://i49.tinypic.com/1hyu5l.jpghttps://i47.tinypic.com/3448g2t.jpg
And this is the one i want to get for the new baby :baby:
https://i50.tinypic.com/qn5r82.jpghttps://i45.tinypic.com/15oedkx.jpg
And this is the one my OH wants
https://i46.tinypic.com/21jask9.jpghttps://i50.tinypic.com/spwttt.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

This is the one we have been given, i love it as i am a person who likes things that look slightly more old fashioned
Its like this for a baby
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2788.jpg
and goes like this for when they get older
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2786.jpg


----------



## LolaAnn

this is me & my pram on babies first outing
 



Attached Files:







mummyandreubs.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## KiansMummy

Im getting the quinny buzz 3 in electric blue was going to get the mamas and papas pliko, but was more impressed by the quinny xx
 



Attached Files:







quinny buzz electric blue.jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aimee_1691

Jayde1991 said:


> This is the one we have at the moment
> https://i49.tinypic.com/1hyu5l.jpghttps://i47.tinypic.com/3448g2t.jpg
> And this is the one i want to get for the new baby :baby:
> https://i50.tinypic.com/qn5r82.jpghttps://i45.tinypic.com/15oedkx.jpg
> And this is the one my OH wants
> https://i46.tinypic.com/21jask9.jpghttps://i50.tinypic.com/spwttt.jpg

what pram is the cream/brown one? its lovely and what will you be doing about your youngest daughter, will you be getting a buggy board or just gna let her walk?


----------



## Jayde1991

aimee_1691 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> This is the one we have at the moment
> https://i49.tinypic.com/1hyu5l.jpghttps://i47.tinypic.com/3448g2t.jpg
> And this is the one i want to get for the new baby :baby:
> https://i50.tinypic.com/qn5r82.jpghttps://i45.tinypic.com/15oedkx.jpg
> And this is the one my OH wants
> https://i46.tinypic.com/21jask9.jpghttps://i50.tinypic.com/spwttt.jpg
> 
> what pram is the cream/brown one? its lovely and what will you be doing about your youngest daughter, will you be getting a buggy board or just gna let her walk?Click to expand...

its called Bebecar Stylo Combination Air Tyre Pushchair - Truffle Cream,its the one i like but my OH does not like it.
my youngest cant walk yet she only just started crawling,she is going to use the buggy i had with my oldest,because my oldest can walk so she dont need a buggy.The buggy u like and i like cost £669 from mothercares :thumbup:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i like the cream one too Jayde1991 :) 
i don't think my OH is a big lover of my pram, but i fell in love with it so much!! haha! :blush:
xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wen my pram got delived oh was up an down the street pushing it he is made up with it haha


----------



## Lydiarose

I really really have no idea which pram to go for,
I really wanted the I candy apple a lady on here was selling hers for £220 maxi cosi car seat included i DESPERATLY wanted it but i couldnt send payment for 5 weeks until i get my HIP grant.

I actually want to cry i want it so much!!

I think my limit is £200ish 

I really want one like the quinny/i candy where you can attach a car seat or have the option of the pram facing you i like the minimalist style prams.

If anyone can see one in my price range preferably with a maxi cosi in the same price range i would be so grateful!

Ive been crying tonight because im so confused/upset i just want a pram in my price range that i actually like!!

I blame the hormones.

I am thinking of just settleing for the grace mirage travel system its only £119 but i dont really like it its more a case of making do . . . :(

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

Lydiarose said:


> I really really have no idea which pram to go for,
> I really wanted the I candy apple a lady on here was selling hers for £220 maxi cosi car seat included i DESPERATLY wanted it but i couldnt send payment for 5 weeks until i get my HIP grant.
> 
> I actually want to cry i want it so much!!
> 
> I think my limit is £200ish
> 
> I really want one like the quinny/i candy where you can attach a car seat or have the option of the pram facing you i like the minimalist style prams.
> 
> If anyone can see one in my price range preferably with a maxi cosi in the same price range i would be so grateful!
> 
> Ive been crying tonight because im so confused/upset i just want a pram in my price range that i actually like!!
> 
> I blame the hormones.
> 
> I am thinking of just settleing for the grace mirage travel system its only £119 but i dont really like it its more a case of making do . . . :(
> 
> xx

hi hun, dont really want to upset you even more but you aren't going to be able to find a pram with the maxi-cosi car seat included for £200 unless you buy second hand, if you look on ebay and set the price limit to £200 using options down the left hand side then you will find alot more options and choice for your price ....hope you find something you like :kiss:


----------



## Lydiarose

Yeah thats what i was thinking,
I think im just expecting to much.

Im probably being to stingy.

I have arounf £600 to spend on baby items will somone help me sort limits on certain things out if that makes any sense?

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

ermmm okay ill try to give you rough estimates but your going to end up paying alot more if you get everything from shops, you need to look around ont the internet for cheaper deals etc

Moses Basket -£25-35 (Optional)

Steriliser-£15

Bottles-£10

Baby Bouncer-£20-40

Bath Set-£20-£30

Pushchair-£200-£250

Cot-Anything from £50, if you live near an ikea, they are really good for cheap but nice 
baby furniture.

Places like asda do baby clothes,bibs,blankets etc for really reasonable prices and they are lovely, so dont have to spend much.

Those prices are what you CAN get things for but obviously there are more expensive items on the market if you want to spend more!!

What other items were you thinking of and i can give you rough prices xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Does anyone else have the I Love My Bear travel system and recommend it?

We need a pram with a car seat included, but won't be using it much as we don't own a car.
Anyone recommend one?

My limit is about £350ish.


----------



## k 1421

Hi I have the I Love My Bear one and I love it so much! Havnt used it yet but its nice and light and very comfy for bubs coz its nice and soft xx


----------



## nightkd

aimee_1691 said:


> wow , they have quinny's in america? lol
> 
> is the chicco cortina a travel system or a lie flat pram because when i google it pictures of two different kind of prams came up

Not easily :lol: I haven't seen any over here so far, I'm sure SOMEONE imports them. I played with the Quinnys in Mothercare when I was home for Christmas. :)

It's a travel system:

https://www.canabeebaby.com/images/CB_CortinaTS_Discovery.jpg

xx


----------



## nightkd

aimee_1691 said:


> ermmm okay ill try to give you rough estimates but your going to end up paying alot more if you get everything from shops, you need to look around ont the internet for cheaper deals etc
> 
> Moses Basket -£25-35 (Optional)
> 
> Steriliser-£15
> 
> Bottles-£10
> 
> Baby Bouncer-£20-40
> 
> Bath Set-£20-£30
> 
> Pushchair-£200-£250
> 
> Cot-Anything from £50, if you live near an ikea, they are really good for cheap but nice
> baby furniture.
> 
> Places like asda do baby clothes,bibs,blankets etc for really reasonable prices and they are lovely, so dont have to spend much.
> 
> Those prices are what you CAN get things for but obviously there are more expensive items on the market if you want to spend more!!
> 
> What other items were you thinking of and i can give you rough prices xxx

Honestly I wouldn't bother with a Moses Basket if you are stretched for cash - we bought one 2nd hand in the UK, but couldn't get it shipped back to the US (where we live) so we've decided to just put Bean straight into her crib. Not much point in buying something you don't REALLY need and will only get used for a short period of time if you could use the cash elsewhere :thumbup: It's personal choice of course though. :)

Obviously prices vary from the US to the UK, but we bought some things second hand and did a LOT of looking around (kept an eye out for sales etc - saw the crib we wanted on Babies R Us, but found it $40 (at least) cheaper on a different website) to find bargains.... Look locally if you can for some things (eg bouncers) because if you can get them in good condition, for a good price and not have to worry about shipping - :thumbup: I found a diaper bag locally and got it for $10, bargain!

We're still getting bottles etc (not bothering with a steriliser, we're just going to do it the old fashioned way with hot water in a pan!) but I'm planning to breastfeed, so we don't REALLY need them.

xx


----------



## Jemma_x

lydiarose - are you signed up on netmums? Its split in different parts of the uk and when it asks for your postcode it has a special area for each part and each part has a nearly new board and in my area there always people selling prams really cheaply or theres always ebay


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well finally made my decision and bought my pram...went for the mothercare spin! :O)

x


----------



## aob1013

Also if you can't afford/dont want a moses basket you could use your carrycot as a moses basket?
We may use our Bugaboo for overnight sleeping. We have got a moses basket too, but they take up soo much room x


----------



## maaybe2010

We're getting a Sola from Mamas and Papas, with all the accessories of course! :haha:
Purple for a girl or green for a boy O:)

We've chosen it because we can't find another that we like as much :)

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-orchid/103511500/type-i/

xx


----------



## vinteenage

I just want to throw out there, if you can't afford things? Don't get them. Babies really do need very little to thrive and it's not worth worrying yourself crazy about how to get items that are marketed as "Must haves!". :hugs: As long as you have clothing, diapers, wipes, food, general other supplies for cleanliness, a way to travel in a car (if needed) and a place to sleep, your fine!

Strollers seem to get a bit of a "status" pinned to them, but don't fall for that. Yes, the more expensive ones are nice and will probably last longer, but I'd really so so scared of Baby messing it up and making it filthy if I spent $200+ on it! I'm looking at travel systems here in the US that are $155-$175 and Baby won't know the difference between that and a $500 travel system, just look for cute colors/prints and a lot of stuff will look higher end.

Advertisements really suck you into thinking you need an obscene amount of things for a baby. Extras like swings, bouncers, play mats, etc, are nice...but definitely not a necessity.


----------



## aob1013

But if you can afford it, and like it, go for it :D


----------



## vinteenage

^ Of course! Haha. But yeah if money is tight, a lot of things can be for goed and baby won't be any worse for the wear because of it. I think a lot of teens get sucked into that "Baby needs, this, this, this, this, this, this, this, this, this, this, and this". I definitely did right at first! But once I started seriously looking there's a lot of things that can be cut if you need to. =]


----------



## aob1013

Oh definately i agree there. Our LO has barely anything poor little bugger :haha:

Really, you only need: pram, carseat, moses basket/cot, nappies, clothes, and stuff for formula feeding if you aren't breastfeeding! - pretty much all you can get second hand. I really recommend EBAY girls!

Wow that isn't much at all :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

No it really isn't! We definitely all want more then that, but if you can only have the basics for a bit..that's all you need!

We went out and picked up some blankets, onsies, pacifiers, and bibs just so we have something though we still have a lot of time. Baby stuff adds up quickly though, stores definitely jack up the prices. Some outfits are more then I spend on myself!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thats why i got the pram i did so i can change it in2 a dubble were planning on tryin 4 r next 1 in october:D


----------



## aob1013

I'm going to put off TTC No2 for as long as i can, i want to keep my Bugaboo FOREVER! :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i dont plan on goin bk on the pill an oh starts his weekend relseses from jail in october so gona c what happens ha i was only off the pill 3 days b4 i fell preg with this 1 an i had been on it 4 years


----------



## maaybe2010

vinteenage said:


> *I just want to throw out there, if you can't afford things? Don't get them.* Babies really do need very little to thrive and it's not worth worrying yourself crazy about how to get items that are marketed as "Must haves!". :hugs: As long as you have clothing, diapers, wipes, food, general other supplies for cleanliness, a way to travel in a car (if needed) and a place to sleep, your fine!
> 
> Strollers seem to get a bit of a "status" pinned to them, but don't fall for that. Yes, the more expensive ones are nice and will probably last longer, but I'd really so so scared of Baby messing it up and making it filthy if I spent $200+ on it! I'm looking at travel systems here in the US that are $155-$175 and Baby won't know the difference between that and a $500 travel system, just look for cute colors/prints and a lot of stuff will look higher end.
> 
> Advertisements really suck you into thinking you need an obscene amount of things for a baby. Extras like swings, bouncers, play mats, etc, are nice...but definitely not a necessity.

There's a gorgeous multi coloured knitted blanket I want from Mama and Papas. . . it's £32 !!!! 
For a blanket!! :shock:

Least to say I doubt I'll be getting it :(

xx


----------



## vinteenage

Crib bedding is so outrageously priced! That set are generally upwards of $100! My own bedding wasn't more then $50...

There's a set at Target we like and the most expensive piece is the quilt and it's only $20, we may also be getting brand new bedding through OH's aunt has some brand new bedding she's offered.
Prices do get crazy though.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah we found beddings sets for boy and girl for under $100 but it was so hard to find anything cute with good reviews under that price!

I did get a baby blanket for $6.50 though at my job :thumbup:


----------



## rainbows_x

My OH's mum bought our cot bedding for us, I was bloody shocked when she said it was over £100!
It's lovely but £100! That's crazy!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

just throuwing this out there for the USA girls who are interested in getting a pram instead of an american style stroller buybuybaby.com has them. ive seen a couple of the brands mentioned on here. they are really freaking expensive tho!


----------



## nightkd

vinteenage said:


> Crib bedding is so outrageously priced! That set are generally upwards of $100! My own bedding wasn't more then $50...
> 
> There's a set at Target we like and the most expensive piece is the quilt and it's only $20, we may also be getting brand new bedding through OH's aunt has some brand new bedding she's offered.
> Prices do get crazy though.

We had a $250 set on our Babies R Us registry.... But it really felt quite cheap, I only had it on there because we needed bedding and it looked nice...compared to the other stuff we'd seen....well I ended up getting a pretty bumper (with cot skirt thrown in) from ebay for about $25 and will just get a pale green sheet from Babies R Us with our 20% off voucher...We've already got a sleeping bag (got it cheap when I was in the UK) but it's still at my mum's.....so we'll just be swaddling and using the bundles of blankets we already have for the moment. :)

xx


----------



## Midnight-blue

I joined the bugaboo club! hehe


----------



## jessmckeiver

i quite like this one.. and if it doesn't last its not a problem under £200 with car seat inc 

https://www.babyboohoo.co.uk/product209620_596107.aspx#

pooh bear :) 

i did want silver cross 3d but theres a lot of bad reviews online about it so gave it a no no for now cos of price. still not 100% sure though yet


----------



## lilbumpblue

jessmckeiver said:


> i quite like this one.. and if it doesn't last its not a problem under £200 with car seat inc
> 
> https://www.babyboohoo.co.uk/product209620_596107.aspx#
> 
> pooh bear :)
> 
> i did want silver cross 3d but theres a lot of bad reviews online about it so gave it a no no for now cos of price. still not 100% sure though yet

Thats lovely! My sister had the SC 3D and she has never had a problem with it, it very sturdy and a lovely looking pram! x


----------



## totallyashley

I loved the Pliko Pramette - Polka from Mamas and Papas, https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-polka/185783003/type-i/. I saw it when I was about 3 months pregnant in the London flagship store while shopping with my OH and his brother and fell in love! It was £380 for only the pramette though and the matching car seat was £135 and the base was £135 too which pushed it completely out of our price range. I was really upset however my OH's lovely brother and his finacee brought it online for us and got it for £500 (which I know is still a lot!) about 3 weeks ago just after we found out we are having a girl. I loved this pramette though as you can put the car seat on it (we both drive and have cars and the OH lives about a 30 mins drive so very important!), it can be flat so she will be able to sleep as in her cot and it also changes to a pram which will save on buying on :)


----------



## aimee_1691

gorgeous!!! anyone got the quinny buzz in roller pink, ive just seen it on mothercare website and fell in love lol x


----------



## aob1013

As promised;

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/cameleon1.jpg

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/cameleon2.jpg

In love with it :cloud9: x


----------



## mammym

Hi all, I'm Claire and I'm due baby no 2 on 29.9.10. I have been looking at the Oyster Black pearl, but also love the UPPAbaby Vista. The oyster comes with everything I could need, foot muff, bag, rain cover, built in sun screen plus colour packs (cost extra) to change the colour as we are having a surprise. The Vista is beautiful but doesn't have a matching bag, and I'm not a fan of the footmuff which really doesn't match the pram, but I love the look of it as a whole, it also has excellent reviews. It's also not readily available in the UK and cost more than in the US which is annoying but I love it. 

Has anyone else thought of these two, or have any advice about them? Thanks x


----------



## aimee_1691

looks gorgeous ally....sooooo much better than the bee plus xx


----------



## aob1013

Thanks hun :flower:

We still do love the Bee, but now having the Cameleon, it will be so much better for Leni to be able stretch out and have lots of room, the Bee is quite squished up for a tiny LO xxx


----------



## strawberry19

i havent got mine yet and it will be a long way off!! but we are gonna get a mamas and papas pliko pramette as it should last a while :D


----------



## aimee_1691

Awww yeh i totally agree, the cameleon looks so much more comfy for LO :)


----------



## aimee_1691

When my pram actually comes im dying to take it for a walk down the road lollll ill feel like a right nutter but oh well


----------



## xSophieBx

Did u go 4 the oyster in the end aimee? x


----------



## aimee_1691

yeh, sophie :)


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I'm hoping to get the Emmaljunga City cross pram with carrycot, as long as my local stockists actually DO stock it :)


----------



## aimee_1691

cabaretmum2b said:


> I'm hoping to get the Ennaljunga City cross pram with carrycot, as long as my local stockists actually DO stock it :)

if you cant find anywhere that stocks it, wouldnt you consider buying offline? thats the only option ive had :baby:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant wait 2 take my pram out think i mite push it round the garden 2 day hehe


----------



## cabaretmum2b

aimee_1691 said:


> cabaretmum2b said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get the Ennaljunga City cross pram with carrycot, as long as my local stockists actually DO stock it :)
> 
> if you cant find anywhere that stocks it, wouldnt you consider buying offline? thats the only option ive had :baby:Click to expand...

I may have to, it's just irritating, as apparently the baby shop that's like 5 minutes away from me sells them, but I've never seen them there before!
If not, I'll have to have a search around - there's bound to be one somewhere!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

this is the one that i got 2 of... ahaha. thank god for sisters/best friends that can help push! 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3702329


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Mommyoftwins said:


> this is the one that i got 2 of... ahaha. thank god for sisters/best friends that can help push!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3702329

Oooh, that's really lovely :)
Are you just going to use two separates for the twins, then?


----------



## Mommyoftwins

well there arnt any Twin Travel systems, so yeah im just gonna use seperate ones. its easier then getting 2 car seats and then a seperate twin stroller, to which there isnt a particularly good one. ahah.


----------



## Mommyoftwins

but im really regretting the one i got. i wish i had gotten a different one and not just went for the one that was cheapest that looked nice. ahaha.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

That's a pretty good idea :)
Oh no! What's wrong with it?


----------



## Mommyoftwins

nothing, i just wish i had kinda chosen a different one. cause some of them look way better for not actually that much more.


----------



## aob1013

When can we see pictures, i love twins :D 

How exciting for you! x


----------



## Mommyoftwins

whenever im not on my phone, when im on an actual computer and i can upload!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Mommyoftwins said:


> whenever im not on my phone, when im on an actual computer and i can upload!

Make it quick, I want to see twin pics too!

Can't your sister or someone upload them for you?


----------



## Mommyoftwins

no, they kinda havent left the hospital either for more then 20 minutes... but i SWEAR once i get home i will upload pics!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Mommyoftwins said:


> no, they kinda havent left the hospital either for more then 20 minutes... but i SWEAR once i get home i will upload pics!

:happydance:

Can't wait :)


----------



## Mommyoftwins

but just know it will probably b like one or the other in any one pic. ahah.


----------



## aob1013

Me neither :happydance:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Mommyoftwins said:


> but just know it will probably b like one or the other in any one pic. ahah.

Awh, how come?


----------



## Mommyoftwins

cause its just like how its turned out im taking pictures. ahaha.


----------



## aob1013

Ah you have to get a picture of all 3 of you, or the girls together :cloud9: xxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Awh, all three would be so cute :) family photo! :kiss:


----------



## Mommyoftwins

you guys get what you get and you dont get upset


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Mommyoftwins said:


> you guys get what you get and you dont get upset

Fiiine


----------



## Mommyoftwins

ahah ill try though. i promise i will try.


----------



## aob1013

;)


----------



## aimee_1691

awwwww


----------



## aimee_1691

yeh u deffo have to get pics of them together, its like the law lol xx


----------



## veganmum2be

you have twins. of course you would have pictures of them together? lol.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I've been stalking prams, I love seeing other peoples prams and I'm already deciding what I want for my next baby :haha:
AND.. I want to see pics of twins too x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe were gona start tryin october time 4 r next r i candy changes in2 a dubble tho think i might just by a new 1 if oh lets me ha


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yesss buy a new one, you'll deserve a new one


----------



## xdaniellexpx

anoo think i might hehe this 1 cost ova 800 tho:O


----------



## Lauraxamy

:haha: Tell him to start saving asap!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe well me dady got us this 1 so he can get the next aswel hehe


----------



## aimee_1691

haha pram pervs here!!!!

what pushchair have u got laura? x


----------



## Mellie1988

thedailymail said:


> Ah you have to get a picture of all 3 of you, or the girls together :cloud9: xxx

:thumbup: I agree!!


----------

